# Harland Sharp rocker help...urgent



## Nopps (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else install Harland Sharp 1.7 non adjustable shaft rockers and NOT have to grind? I keep hearing and reading about having to grind a head or a rocker, or valve covers ect? Mine don't hit the covers at all...rear rocker on the drivers side, and passenger side front are pretty close to the curves of the heads sometimes depending on height either are at but they don't hit at all. I ran the car and no problems, at least none when cold. Hope I'm not missing anything because I haven't been able to get it hot yet. (installed a bunch of goodies, one being a 102 tb which won't even let the car idle). Going in for a re tune tomorrow and don't want any suprises. In order to idle it again I'd have to swap my stock injectors and 90mm tb back on. Car is an LS2 GTO and has a .610 lift cam in it. stock 243 heads with Lunati dual springs and oem center bolt covers ect. I didn't need to shim any rockers so the pedestals are sitting flush on the castings. Just want to know if anyone else has bolted these on and rolled like they are advertised?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You sometimes have to grind a little in the valves covers. It sounds like you did check the wipe pattern


----------



## Nopps (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah no shims needed. rollers stay in the center of of the valve stems the whole time. I saw no witness marks during my testing, and none after I ran the car. Never got it up to operating temp though. Did this while I was waiting on other parts (fast 102/ ERL 102/ 48 ib injectors, ect) Now I can't run it and am having second thoughts, wondering if something will change when it gets hot or something? got a retune at 11am tomorrow hoping for the best


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it hits the cover you may have noise and at the worst false knock. Never been a fan of aluminum rockers though. They all can have breaking issues and don't really lighten the valve train plus cost a lot of cash. The stock rockers could have easily handled your cam.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I read the info for the Harland sharp rockers from there web site and they say they drop in with no issues but you do have to check your clearence especially if you do a cam change. I hear aftermarket rocker arms and push rods are a good bang for the buck as each rocker arm and push rod are to exact ratio and length, and less flex for a more accurate lift. I plan on doing the Jegs rockers and jegs push rods. ------Danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

danfigg said:


> I read the info for the Harland sharp rockers from there web site and they say they drop in with no issues but you do have to check your clearence especially if you do a cam change. I hear aftermarket rocker arms and push rods are a good bang for the buck as each rocker arm and push rod are to exact ratio and length, and less flex for a more accurate lift. I plan on doing the Jegs rockers and jegs push rods. ------Danfigg


I don't know about the "bang for the buck". It's a lot of money and for most people little to no real benefit.


----------

